# ....and the sun shone through it.



## petach (Jun 6, 2014)

....and the sun shone through it by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi Peter. 
Nice effect, well spotted or researched and planned. 

Cheers Graham.
Edit, removed broken link. 



petach said:


> 6d/70-300L combo, low sun over grassy field


----------



## streestandtheatres (Jun 10, 2014)

I'll add a sun+grass shot.
Glen Alice, sigma [email protected]



Sunset by M Hooper, on Flickr


----------



## sleepnever (Feb 16, 2015)

15th Hole at sunrise




For Par by sleepnever, on Flickr


----------



## Pookie (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2015)

Very nice shots, Pookie . I really like the first one.


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 17, 2015)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## PhilBo (Feb 17, 2015)

Sunrise Camping by Phil Beauchamp, on Flickr


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## AcutancePhotography (Feb 19, 2015)

I would like some information on how you metered these interesting shots.


----------



## SwnSng (Feb 19, 2015)

Peach Perfect by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## petach (Mar 2, 2015)

liking the shots coming into this thread.....very much so. Peach Perfect is just....perfect and my fave so far.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
My try at this topic, fast moving clouds gave me a choice of backgrounds. 

EOS 40D
Sigma 17-70mm
ƒ/7.1 53.0 mm 1/1000


IMG_4140_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

EOS 7D
EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM
ƒ/5.6 70.0 mm 1/2000 


IMG_2893_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

EOS 7D
EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM
ƒ/3.5 140.0 mm 1/2000 100


IMG_2890_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

EOS 7D
EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM
ƒ/5.0 182.0 mm 1/2000 


IMG_2884_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## jwilbern (Mar 4, 2015)

Edgartown Lighthouse by jwilbern, on Flickr
Nice shot, TexPhoto!


----------



## Cinto (Mar 4, 2015)

Tamron 70-300, 5D MarkII


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 4, 2015)

Does it have to be a landscape  ?


----------



## Click (Mar 4, 2015)

jwilbern said:


> Edgartown Lighthouse




I really like this shot. Well done.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 4, 2015)

A shoot with Jaden (modeling a Michael Kors bag for her blog) where the sun blasted right through my 135...


----------



## siegsAR (Mar 4, 2015)

Morning walk. by ARSiega, on Flickr


----------

